

Why Google V8 is not suited for integration into servers (2010) - majke
https://gist.github.com/guilleiguaran/4036662

======
Gys
This is 5.5 year old:

'Summarizing the above, we can say that at this point (version 2.0.6.4,
February 2010) V8 is not suitable for installation in a serious server.'

